

Facebook planning to build a huge datacenter in Sweden - koski
http://www.nsd.se/nyheter/lulea/artikel.aspx?ArticleId=6163660

======
koski
"473 miljoner kronor om året" ~= 53 million euros a year ~= 75 million dollars
a year.

